# its been set!!



## Blade96 (Dec 3, 2010)

*I am going to be testing for my orange belt (7th kyu) in Shotokan Karate a week from  today. (next Friday, December 10th) I am soooo looking forward to it!  Excited and nervous about it at the same time!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## baron (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations!  Just remember its natural to be excited and nervous.  I think they let you know in advance just to make you nervous.  I have been tested three diffrent ways letting me know a week before hand, just walking in the door and being told it's test time, and told at the end of class it's test time. At the end of class is nice, you do not have that much time to be nervous.  I always knew I would pass the test just nervous about how good I would do.  

So congratulations again your sensei know you are ready.


----------



## Blade96 (Dec 3, 2010)

baron said:


> So congratulations again your sensei know you are ready.



Omg he does. he wouldn't say it if it wasnt true. :angel:


----------



## Manny (Dec 6, 2010)

I wish you all the luck, even an old wolff like myself got exited and very nervous before my second dan black belt test so don't worry su much about yours.

It's easy to say to stay calm but just relax and enjoy the test.

Manny


----------



## oaktree (Dec 6, 2010)

May you pass your test and continue on your journey.

I hope you face it relaxed being relaxed makes your mind calmer and results in a better
approach in dealing with adversities at least, in my experience.

Good luck.


----------



## Blade96 (Dec 7, 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## Emma (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck, I'm sure you will pass no problems.


----------



## exclusive (Dec 9, 2010)

Good luck =D...I know how you feel, my grading is this saturday


----------

